# who here.....has a stick steering boat??



## Alan in GA (Jul 18, 2010)

...and what do you like/dislike about it?
rough ride in 'big water' is my only dislike about the one I had years ago. Considering a new one now for 'backwaters' and rivers.
I really LIKE being able to stand up and navigate slowly to watch for submerged hull eaters [rocks/stumps/etc].
I also LIKE haveing the fishing buddy STAY in the back with HIS stuff! : )


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2010)

I have one, and for my type and style of fishin`, it suits me to a T. I also hunt out of it too.


----------



## Ground hunter (Jul 18, 2010)

*stick steering*

I have one i use on the lakes, rivers, and the flats.  I love mine.  Like been able to see in front of the boat better than a regular steering wheel.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 18, 2010)

Alan in GA said:


> ...and what do you like/dislike about it?
> rough ride in 'big water' is my only dislike about the one I had years ago. Considering a new one now for 'backwaters' and rivers.
> I really LIKE being able to stand up and navigate slowly to watch for submerged hull eaters [rocks/stumps/etc].
> I also LIKE haveing the fishing buddy STAY in the back with HIS stuff! : )




Had one for about for about 15 years, and loved all the advantages you list.  Especially the ability to navigate around stumps and such.  Even with sandbars at low speed, the boat is better balanced for getting around them.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 18, 2010)

*I'm pretty sure....that...*

I think air boats steer the same way, right?


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Jul 19, 2010)

I own a 16 ft Carolina Skiff SS. Great boat. Fish everywhere from Florida's intercoastal to the Altamaha River with it.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 19, 2010)

*got a picture?*



flatheadfisherman said:


> I own a 16 ft Carolina Skiff SS. Great boat. Fish everywhere from Florida's intercoastal to the Altamaha River with it.



got a picture?


----------



## B.Hud (Jul 19, 2010)

i have a 16 foot war eagle... a little small for lanier when traffic is heavy looking to upgrade soon


----------



## Washington95 (Jul 20, 2010)

Have a Lowe 15'2" with 25hp.  It's ok especially if I'm by myself, but second person is cramped, boat is stable but narrow.  Wife wants me to sell it and get something like 17' console with 40hp T&T.  Might be pushing it for the Oconee, where I like to fish.  Water about 2 feet right now.


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a 16 foot Crestliner '05, 40 hp mercury, 55lb thrust autopilot MinnKota, 20 gal live well, 4 - 4 rod holders, custom seats, fish finder, good storage space, custo Cabellas trailer,  ready to drop and fish anyways. I was getting ready to post on craigslist for 8,500. I like it for all the same reasons above, gets on plane pretty good for a 40. I just moved up to north georgia and have other fishing interests and adventures on my mind presently. Not trying to make this a for sale post but I do like the stick steer set up and if I get another boat I would go for the stick steer.


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 20, 2010)

I will get some pictures posted tommorrow.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jun 18, 2013)

Resurrecting an old thread.....I'm shopping for a used 16-17 Stick Steer rig with a 40 or 50 hp.   Show me some pics of your rigs and tell me what you like and maybe what you wished you'd done different.  I've seen some with livewell in the middle and on the side, some have lots of rod storage and some without.  Triton looks like a good layout but it may be cramped.   Do any of you have a Rhino?


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jun 18, 2013)

Check these out before you buy....Royal is a fiberglass stick steer and Xtreme's are built like battleships!   

http://www.royalboats.net/

http://www.xtremeindustries.com/

Good luck in your search...

LJ


----------



## jaybro28 (Jun 19, 2013)

I like my stick steer most of the time, especially when I'm just tooling around on lazy summer days.  The two things I don't like about it are 1) it's a road block moving from front to back and 2) sometimes I'd rather be standing and can't.


----------



## goblr77 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lanier Jim said:


> Check these out before you buy....Royal is a fiberglass stick steer and Xtreme's are built like battleships!
> 
> http://www.royalboats.net/
> 
> ...




A good friend of mine makes those xtreme boats. They're nice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2013)

Here`s mine. Unfortunately, they have discontinued it. If I ever do tear it all to pieces, I`ll be lookin` into an Extreme. I see one on Seminole from time to time, and it looks bulletproof.


----------



## hunter243 (Jun 19, 2013)

I had a Grumman 1648 w/25hp and I loved it for river fishing and small lakes. I wished it would have had a bigger motor and I would still have it.


----------



## LureheadEd (Jun 19, 2013)

I had a Fisher 16 for a while... Terrible big water boat....


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s mine. Unfortunately, they have discontinued it. If I ever do tear it all to pieces, I`ll be lookin` into an Extreme. I see one on Seminole from time to time, and it looks bulletproof.



Love that rig Nic!


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 20, 2013)

*well shame on me....*

....started this, and didn't post my OWN boat picture! Here is one that shows the interior.

Likes:
*lockable rod lockers on both sides...nice when in a parking lot feeding my face on way to/from lake. Room for rods and 'stuff' in each. By the way my wife LOVES to sit on the carpeted edge and put her feet in the water when I'm easing around in back waters fishing....she reads a book. 
* no switching locations when arriving at fishing spot...we are already 'in place' and ready to fish.
*LOVE my trim/tilt for shallow waters AND my being up front where I can see stumps or obstructions...plenty of time to avert hits if I'm going slow enough.
*light aluminum boat for the ability to get out and PUSH in shallows IF I got it stuck [happened once in the flats of Lake Acworth but it was hot so.....felt good].

Dislikes:
***of course it is NOT a 'rough water' boat. But we usually go in buddy's boats if going to 'big water'.
*..it's not as roomy as a 20+ foot center console, but then it's never going to be : )


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s mine. Unfortunately, they have discontinued it. If I ever do tear it all to pieces, I`ll be lookin` into an Extreme. I see one on Seminole from time to time, and it looks bulletproof.



Nic, who was your boat made by?


----------



## goblr77 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s mine. Unfortunately, they have discontinued it. If I ever do tear it all to pieces, I`ll be lookin` into an Extreme. I see one on Seminole from time to time, and it looks bulletproof.



Nic,

That's a good looking setup you have. When you decide to go looking for another boat give War Eagle a look. I've been running a model 648 with a 50 Merc on Seminole since 2001 and love that boat. The one I have is very similar to your setup. It's tough as nails and handles really well.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 20, 2013)

*War Eagles...*

I've looked at their web site,... VERY nice boats!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nic, who was your boat made by?




Mud, it`s a Lowe Roughneck 1652SS with a 40 horse 4 stroke Mercury. 



goblr77 said:


> Nic,
> 
> That's a good looking setup you have. When you decide to go looking for another boat give War Eagle a look. I've been running a model 648 with a 50 Merc on Seminole since 2001 and love that boat. The one I have is very similar to your setup. It's tough as nails and handles really well.




Thanks! I`ll check those out. We`ve probably seen each other out there before.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mud, it`s a Lowe Roughneck 1652SS with a 40 horse 4 stroke Mercury.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One good looking boat, next one i get is going to be a stick steer.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jun 20, 2013)

Alan in GA said:


> ....started this, and didn't post my OWN boat picture! Here is one that shows the interior.
> 
> Likes:
> *lockable rod lockers on both sides...nice when in a parking lot feeding my face on way to/from lake. Room for rods and 'stuff' in each. By the way my wife LOVES to sit on the carpeted edge and put her feet in the water when I'm easing around in back waters fishing....she reads a book.
> ...




Alan, I've found a good used 2004 Triton like yours with a Honda 40.  Might pull the trigger on it this weekend.


----------



## carlt (Jun 21, 2013)

i have a panfish 16 only thing i dislike about it is the lack of storage the rod boxes are so shallow you cannot fit anything other than low profile baitcasters in them


----------



## rick1475 (Jun 22, 2013)

i have a 1648 gruman only gripe, as stated in an early post is the rough ride on big water. other than that love it.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jun 22, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on a 2004 Triton 1653SS...identical to Alan's except with a 40 Honda.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 22, 2013)

*Pictures!!!*

Post pictures of your stick steer.!


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jun 22, 2013)

Just took her for a quick spin this morning.  I'm not crazy about the cooler space in the front, I'm probably gonna remodel the front end...thinking about putting a custom fitted 1/4 inch thick aluminum plate on top of the bow.  Or make the cooler space into a hatch.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 22, 2013)

*alterations...*

we were on the hooch in mine [Bull Sluice] and talked about how much deck there is up there if the cooler recess was level with the rest of the bow. Put more non skid up there or carpet the whole thing....
Let me know what you do...( you first ha ha!)
I want a cooler SOMEWHERE, but agree with you, that's not the spot. Maybe a separating wall in the live well???
Glad you got it...now we can compare notes and projects.

Wonder if the cooler itself could be cut to be shorter to where it would be level...still enough space for water bottle and ice??
Also, I want a stick extension for easier steering when standing up and idling through the shallows!...maybe only a half foot longer...might just replace the stock steering handle/rod.


----------



## Alan in GA (May 25, 2014)

*updates??.....*



OleCountryBoy said:


> Just took her for a quick spin this morning.  I'm not crazy about the cooler space in the front, I'm probably gonna remodel the front end...thinking about putting a custom fitted 1/4 inch thick aluminum plate on top of the bow.  Or make the cooler space into a hatch.



Done anything with your Stick Steer?


----------



## duckyaker90 (May 25, 2014)

That's not a stick steer brah. That's a tiller.


----------



## duckyaker90 (May 25, 2014)

Sweet boat tho


----------



## Alan in GA (May 26, 2014)

*hmmm*

Are you sure? Looks like a stick steer to me.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 26, 2014)

Alan in GA said:


> Are you sure? Looks like a stick steer to me.



I don't see the stick, but you can see the steering mechanism on the motor.  Not a tiller.


----------



## Alan in GA (May 26, 2014)

*I have the same boat model...*

when motor is "full left turn" mode as is in picture, steering stick is horizontal with floor of boat,..all the way back out of sight. It is a stick steer.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2014)

duckyaker90 said:


> That's not a stick steer brah. That's a tiller.



Stick steer. Not a tiller.


----------



## Inline6 (May 26, 2014)

Anyone have a chance to try out one of the newer style stick steers with a modified v front end? Was wandering if it took away the stability the stick steers have always had.

Would love to have a Triton like Alans. Hard to find a stick steer with dual rod lockers and decent sized livewell. Lowe quit making the Roughneck that was the all around perfect hunting/crappie fishing machine.


----------



## Alan in GA (May 26, 2014)

*'like Alan's'...*



Inline6 said:


> Anyone have a chance to try out one of the newer style stick steers with a modified v front end? Was wandering if it took away the stability the stick steers have always had.
> 
> Would love to have a Triton like Alans. Hard to find a stick steer with dual rod lockers and decent sized livewell. Lowe quit making the Roughneck that was the all around perfect hunting/crappie fishing machine.



It could be yours..... I was thinking about buying a used G3 CCJ (jet) that WAS for sale until a week ago.


----------



## whchunter (Apr 18, 2020)

Have a 1654 Allweld with 50 hp 4 stroke. I didn't want live well as I either throw in cooler or throw back. Rough ride and steering is hard. Read that new 4 stroke exhibit more torque and the 840 steering is recommended. I wish I had a air guide seat on the front.?


----------



## Sprat (Apr 18, 2020)

Does the 840 steering give you a faster turn ratio? One thing I noticed about my extreme was that sharp turns are not possible. At the dock or putting boat on the trailer I could use tighter turning.
I am seeing more stick steers this year.


----------

